# Can you light a cigar with a 12v car cigarette lighter?



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

my question is the same as the thread tite. has anybody done this? i was reading the user manual for my 1980 mercedes and found it was called a cigar lighter in there so i thought well maby you could light a cigar with the thing. unfourtunatly i cant get the thing to work and a cant find a lighter that has a low enough profile to fit in there.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

I've heard some people doing it and claiming it actually works well, on cigars of smaller diameter of course. It's cooler than flame or torch and has potential to produce very even burn if you are careful enough.
Of course this way you can't warm the foot first.
I personally wouldn't go with a car lighter, as lighting a cigar in a slow way is a pleasure in itself...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

My experience with car lighters is they are not worth the trouble. They don't work very long before having to find a new insert and then every couple inserts the part attached to the car has to be fix/replaced which I would imagine probably costs too much since it is a Mercedes. I would skip it as I don't think you will find it worth the trouble in the end.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used em in a pinch with a small cigar.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Went to a bbq with some friends. Made the mistake of bringing 1 lighter with no extra gas. After the 5th or 6th cigar that was lit with it... Empty... Had to light my last cigar with the car adapter. Worked just fine.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

_A little piece of history..._










That's a car cigar lighter from the 1930s! The model comes complete with a cigar cutter above the heating filament.

.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

As fanman1 said below, it is called a cigar lighter but I agree with most that those don't last long and I do not think you would be able to light a robusto or bigger ring gauge with it as it is not wide enough!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mine allows the heating element to come up to the end flush with the surrounding so it can light any size RG, just need to move it around a bit :wink:


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Mine allows the heating element to come up to the end flush with the surrounding so it can light any size RG, just need to move it around a bit :wink:


That's pretty good. Also, I imagine that lighting with a cigar lighter would not affect in any way the flavor of the cigar as it is odorless heat unless you have been using it to light other things, like incense.


----------

